# Furthering my Education



## nibejeebies (Aug 6, 2009)

Well here's the deal.  
In Tennessee, there are 4 levels of EMS provider. 
EMT
EMT-IV (starts IVs with NS or LR)
EMT-P
CCEMT-P

As you can see there is not a level that is up to par with NR EMT- I or NR EMT-A. 

Thus, I have been unable to locate a program that I can go through the classes and upgrades to get NREMT-A with. 

I do not want to stay in TN for ever, as well as rumors have been flying that TN will go to the EMT-B and EMT-A, but thats not going to take place untill the rumor has it 2015. 
So my question is, does any one know or have an IDea on how to get said courses/clinicals completed for this whilst still working as an EMTIV?

One Idea I had was to find the program in KY near the TN border and Obtain a KY EMT-B licence and go that route... Any one think of a better way?

Pros & Cons?


----------



## marineman (Aug 7, 2009)

Why not upgrade to paramedic then?


----------



## bstone (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.emsacademy.com/

http://www.trainingdivision.com/Contact.asp

Might be your best option. I have no direct experience with either.


----------



## nibejeebies (Aug 8, 2009)

marineman said:


> Why not upgrade to paramedic then?



Because apparently around this Area its frowned upon to not have two years as a EMT  before entering Medic School.  I figured since I'll be "killin time" I figured I would work on getting some of the classes out of the way that I will need for AAS of Paramedicine   in the mean time.  



> http://www.emsacademy.com/
> 
> http://www.trainingdivision.com/Contact.asp
> 
> Might be your best option. I have no direct experience with either.


Thank you for posting these links.  I'm in the process of reviewing them although not sure if either will be viable as one of them is in TX and the other in Southern GA and I'm in the Knox TN area.. But I may be able to make it work!  

Thank you both.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 8, 2009)

www.techproservices.net

www.percomonline.com

But forget what people say is frowned on go get your Paramedic, stop wasting your time.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 8, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> Because apparently around this Area its frowned upon to not have two years as a EMT  before entering Medic School.  I figured since I'll be "killin time" I figured I would work on getting some of the classes out of the way that I will need for AAS of Paramedicine   in the mean time.



You can throw that attitude in the garbage.  Get your medics, don't screw around getting another EMT-B (I don't really get that).  And don't come to Ky if you only want I.  We have EMTB and EMTP anything else doesn't exist here yet.  (Pilot program in Northern Ky is all)


----------



## nibejeebies (Aug 8, 2009)

medic417 said:


> www.techproservices.net
> 
> www.percomonline.com
> 
> But forget what people say is frowned on go get your Paramedic, stop wasting your time.





I don't have an Attitude...Let me rephrase I went to get an Medic School packet and They Will not let you into Medic School with out 2 years of EMT experience. This is the standard at both Comm Colleges in a 75 mile radius that offer the program and that are accredited.  

I wish I was joking.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> I don't have an Attitude...Let me rephrase I went to get an Medic School packet and They Will not let you into Medic School with out 2 years of EMT experience. This is the standard at both Comm Colleges in a 75 mile radius that offer the program and that are accredited.
> 
> I wish I was joking.



I probably came off wrong, I didn't mean you had an 'attitude' I just meant 'drop that idea cause it's outdated'.  Buuuut that sucks they won't let you in school without experience.  Like I said though, if you wanna go higher, just go straight to medic, if the places around you won't let you and possible you might have to move.  I considered moving for my paramedic but at the time it wasn't feasible so I decided to go to a private non-accredited school (there is only one in Ky at EKU and the program isn't exactly.....the best reputation).  Haven't been disappointed yet at all.


----------



## nibejeebies (Aug 9, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I probably came off wrong, I didn't mean you had an 'attitude' I just meant 'drop that idea cause it's outdated'.  Buuuut that sucks they won't let you in school without experience.  Like I said though, if you wanna go higher, just go straight to medic, if the places around you won't let you and possible you might have to move.  I considered moving for my paramedic but at the time it wasn't feasible so I decided to go to a private non-accredited school (there is only one in Ky at EKU and the program isn't exactly.....the best reputation).  Haven't been disappointed yet at all.



I just dont understand it ya know, Why they are telling me that I'm for the most part not allowed to further my education. *shrugs*


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> I just dont understand it ya know, Why they are telling me that I'm for the most part not allowed to further my education. *shrugs*



Many people have this image that for some reason getting a year or more of experience on the streets is going to make you a better medic.  In my opinion (and many of the educators on this site) it doesn't.


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 9, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Many people have this image that for some reason getting a year or more of experience on the streets is going to make you a better medic.  In my opinion (and many of the educators on this site) it doesn't.



Let me tell you that those opinions die hard.  I went directly to medic school after emt cert, then got my first job in an area where 1 year of EMT-B is mandatory and it is difficult to get support from supervisors, etc. without 2 years.  
I made it but it didn't make a dent in the attitudes.  People say "well - it would have been better for you to have had the EMT experience."  If you come from outside an area and did it different then they did, they find it really hard to accept that other ways work too.  (banging head against wall....)


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

You will run into brick walls and you might have to work a :censored::censored::censored::censored: job depending on your area.  You also run into the "You only have transfer experience what makes you think you can work in 911".  Ran into that one myself.


----------

